# .ios for series 1



## mhoppe.spink (Nov 6, 2010)

My neighbor gave me a series 1 tivo with lifetime subscription for free. When i plugged it in it said "starting up, one moment please". It did nothing else, the the harddrive made a faint click. I know that means bad drive. However, the lifetime subsciption is now stoped on the frive, it is somewhere else on the motherboard. My question is:

Does anyone have a .ios tivoOS for a series 1 that they could upload, or know about a link where i can get one? The model is a Sony SVR-2000. I know there are services like weaknees.com and Instantcake, but i dont want to spend money if i dont have too. I already have a spare Hard drive that i can play with. If any one could help, that would be great! I appreciate the help!


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Check the upgrade forum. There is an image begging thread there. Images usally come in a format called mfs, which you apply to a hard drive uning MFS tools (a free Linux CD), or WinMFS (also free)

The Product Lifetime status is held on TiVo's servers, and is tied to the TSN, which is stored on the crypto chip on the TiVo system board.


----------



## mhoppe.spink (Nov 6, 2010)

Okay, i got a file for my model, but it is a .BAK file. How do i put this on a new drive, and what are the steps?


----------



## jaquer (May 25, 2011)

My guess would be someone renamed the standard .MFS or .TBK file. I would still give it a shot with WinMFS or MFSLive CD, as recommended by classicat. Here are the instructions: http://www.mfslive.org/winmfs/quickstart.htm#backup_restore for using WinMFS.


----------



## mhoppe.spink (Nov 6, 2010)

Thanks, but I figured it out. It was a backup file made with mfstools, but my computer has a Sata c: drive, which confused me with my commands. I did some research, and found someone who burned it to a cd and gave the commands. I tried that, and lo and behold, I have a free, lifetime TiVo series one. My only problem is the it takes to long to change fios channels because it has to change the TiVo channel AND the set top box, but it works for me. I wouldn't pay a monthy servise for it, but sence it was given to me, I'll take it. I still have a fios dvr too. Also, it there a way to get rid of dead hdd space? In best quality I ony get ~9 hrs and 32 on basic quality. I put a pretty big hdd in there, like 120gb, but it seams like it sould beable to record more, unless TiVo tells everyone those are the hrs wether you replace the hdd or not. Also is there any way to tell how much recording time is left? Thanks


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

mhoppe.spink said:


> Thanks, but I figured it out. It was a backup file made with mfstools, but my computer has a Sata c: drive, which confused me with my commands. I did some research, and found someone who burned it to a cd and gave the commands. I tried that, and lo and behold, I have a free, lifetime TiVo series one. My only problem is the it takes to long to change fios channels because it has to change the TiVo channel AND the set top box, but it works for me. I wouldn't pay a monthy servise for it, but sence it was given to me, I'll take it. I still have a fios dvr too. Also, it there a way to get rid of dead hdd space? In best quality I ony get ~9 hrs and 32 on basic quality. I put a pretty big hdd in there, like 120gb, but it seams like it sould beable to record more, unless TiVo tells everyone those are the hrs wether you replace the hdd or not. Also is there any way to tell how much recording time is left? Thanks


Apparently you "restored" but didn't "expand".

Go here

http://www.mfslive.org/fullguide.htm

and read

and read

and read


----------

